# Pregnant with scoliosis?



## CookMonster91

I was wondering if anyone else on here was pregnant or is pregnant with scoliosis and how/what happened?

I am a little worried, I have a 38 degree C curve, thoracic. I am worried of the epidural, and even if vaginal birth is affected?

I am 14 weeks and already I am having back pain. But it sometimes feels like bed sore back paint so its a little confusing to what is causing it.


----------



## KateyCakes

Hey honey. Just thought I'd add my voice. 
I have Lumbar scoliosis, 32 degree curve towards the left. Obviously mine isn't in the middle of my spine so I'm unsure about an epidural.
I've been referred to a specialist to discuss birth options as I also have problems with my pelvis which are pregnancy related + hypermobility.
The midwife did suggest they might induce me early or offer a c-section, but I'd rather have the most natural birth possible.

The midwife should refer you, but there's no harm in asking, the sooner the better.


----------



## melissasbump

I have mild scoliosis (curve to the right, have been seeing my chiropractor thoughout pregnancy and although have had some pain it hasnt been too bad, my chiropractor said that in some cases pregnancy can actually help. Good luck xx


----------



## LittleStars

I have mild scoliosis but have never seen anyone about it and I really should! As the pregnancy advanced my back got really sore most of the time. Anyway, with DD I had a epidural, first one didn't take, second one took for 30 minutes and then came out half of my body. Ended up in en emergency C-section because DD wouldn't decend (I was induced for high BP) and they had to pump A LOT of drugs into me to work... but it worked thankfully. Now pregnant with #2&3 but will not be attempting VBAC and hope my back will hold out.


----------



## CookMonster91

LittleStars said:


> I have mild scoliosis but have never seen anyone about it and I really should! As the pregnancy advanced my back got really sore most of the time. Anyway, with DD I had a epidural, first one didn't take, second one took for 30 minutes and then came out half of my body. Ended up in en emergency C-section because DD wouldn't decend (I was induced for high BP) and they had to pump A LOT of drugs into me to work... but it worked thankfully. Now pregnant with #2&3 but will not be attempting VBAC and hope my back will hold out.

Yeah I would get it checked out.
I was braced for my back actually so I saw an orthopedist and all that from the age of 12-14.

I talked to my OBGYN today and mentioned my scoliosis as it was a concern, also it is the ONLY genetic disease I know of to this day, as I have no medical history. 
She said that she will make an appointment for me later on in my pregnancy to see the anestiologist about my back to see what medication I will be able to take for pain, incase an epidual isnt possible.


----------



## Sara1c

Hi.
I have severe scoliosis and had surgery at the age of 14, i am now 26. I have got sipnal fusion inserted around my spine (metal rods, screws, wires etc).
I am a Mother of a 1 year and four month Girl and I am now 30 weeks pregnant again. I did have back pain during my first pregnancy, but this time round it is even worse the pain. Most women have back pain during pregnancy so im not 100% sure if it is related to the scoliosis or not.

I was c-sectioned due to the scoliosis and the metal rods, and will be c-sectioned again. My back pain stayed with me after my 1st pregnancy, to the extent that i have trouble turing in bed and I cannot lay in bed on my back for 2 long.
I have heard that ladies with scoliosis can give a normal birth but i could not due to the rods being from top to bottom of my spine. If u do not have metal rods or if the scoliosis is mild then u should be able to give birth normaly and not c-section.
I hope u all have a normal delivery and not a c-section coz that messes up ur body (well in my experience anyway). :wacko:


----------



## mafiamom

i have a 30 degree left lumbar scoliosis. i had my first child at 34 and had no issues whatsoever.back pain was minimal. i think it is b/c i went to my chiro thru my whole prenancy. i had an epidural and it would have been fine had i not entered transition RIGHT then! 

now pregnant with my second at 39. not having any pain this time around either!

dont worry too much. if you are in pain go see a chiropractor. they can really really help.


----------



## highhopes19

hi ladies i also have scoliosis. i was diagnosed not untill my early teens. my spine is curved at the bottom, im only 12 weeks but i have been getting extreme pain already, especially after work:cry:.

at my first midwife appointment, she said shes going to refer me to see and anesthatist (sp) and also a consultant. 

im dreading what the pain is going to be like the later into the pregnancy i get, if its this bad already


----------



## happy-evie

I have scoliosis...i thought i was the only one.....I do get back pains sometimes but im not sure if thats just due to being pregnant or if its the curve....my curve is in two places so its sort of like an S shape....I did ask them about the epidural and I had an appointment with the doctors who examined where the curve lies and if it will affect the incision of the epidural...they said it will take longer to insert and they may have to try a couple times if it doesn't work the first time...im not planning on having an epidural though....also they said they may need to repeat the process as it may work on just one side of my body....I am quite disappointed though as they haven't really checked me to see if there can be any other effects of having a curved spine...lately I have been having bad aches on my lower back and I plan to have a good moan at them to see what they can do as I am 37 weeks now and its very painful for me lying down and doing normal things like walking. My tailbone hurts too so ill just wait till tomorrow and see what they say at the hospital.


----------



## Nic1107

Hello. :) I have scoliosis- couldn't tell you the degree since I haven't been to the doctor for it in about a decade but it's bad enough my hips are visibly crooked and my spine is bent in several places. The biggest one of my curves is actually _right_ where the epidural is placed; I let the anaesthesiologist know right away and it did take a bit longer to place, but in the end it worked fine and I didn't have any negative side effects from it. Delivery was hindered even though my family was worried it might be; even through my crooked hips I managed to deliver Carmen pretty easily and safely. To be honest, pregnancy seems to have evened out my hips a bit; even though they still look just as crooked it's become easier to walk and I don't have the limp I had before! :) Try to not worry too much, just take it easy and talk to your doctors about any concerns or pain you are having, and make sure to let the delivery staff and especially the anaesthesiologist (if you go for the epi) know right away. Good luck!


----------



## Sketcher

Uh oh, I have it too, diagnosed it teens too when my parents said, why do u lean the right when u walk?
Ive not suffered with pain really, occasional twinge, but do have to remind myself to walk, stand straight. Can't remember the degree, hope I dont get too much pain! Eek


----------



## Nichole

Hey there, I have moderate scoliosis, and am pregnant with #2 now. It honestly didn't affect my pregnancy very much, except for severe back pain. I didn't get an epidural (because I didn't want one) and I had a perfectly normal vaginal delivery.


----------



## Bexxx

Ooh, I never saw this before, I have scoliosis, fortunately I've only just started getting back pain (more than usual I mean), no-one has mentioned anything to me at any of my appointments so I just assumed it doesn't really affect the pregnancy :shrug:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Hi there,

My scolliosis is only mild, but the pain quite severe due to disc degeneration as a result. During the pregnancy the pain hasn't got a lot worse, but I have also suffered with SPD in both the pubic joint and the Sacro joint at the back of the pelvis. It is likely the scolliosis has made the alignment of my pelvis worse so this is something for everyone here to look out for as one way it may effect their pregnancys.

The other potential problem is like the others said, pain relief in labour. You will need an appointment with the anaesthetist to asses your back for an epidural. Obviously, with limited pain relief options, you may need to adjust your birth plan accordingly. This appointment isn't essential since they will usually be able to give it a go in labour, but its sensible to have some sort of idea what medication you will be able to have.

Obviously pain relief during pregnancy is limited, so this might also be a concern if you suffer chronic pain as a result. A refurral to a pain clinic is useful here. Medication like co-codamol is no ideal, but safe enough to take if the pain is severe. 

I sympathise with everyone here experiencing pain or complications with their backs. Its very difficult :hugs: x


----------

